# Solitairs: the 20 loneliest skyscrapers



## Twipsy

With the coordinates of (almost) all skyscrapers over 500 ft (without spires and stuff) and a simple distance formula I calculated the distances from every skyscraper to every other. With that data it was quite easy to find out the "loneliest" skyscrapers in the world. 

This list shows the 20 loneliest skyscrapers with the distance to the next skyscraper:

1 --- Vero Centre --- Auckland --- New Zealand --- 2159 km 
2 --- Fortune Plaza --- Ürümqi --- China --- 864 km
3 --- JW Marriott Hotel --- Almaty --- Kazakhstan --- 864 km 
4 --- JR Tower --- Sapporo --- Japan --- 769 km
5 --- Turning Torso --- Malmö --- Sweden --- 645 km
6 --- Torre Dataflux --- San Pedro Garza Garcia --- Mexico --- 574 km
7 --- Millennium Tower --- Vienna --- Austria --- 552 km 
8 --- Diwang International Commerce Center --- Nanning --- China --- 487 km 
9 --- Xi´an Telecommunications Hinge Center --- Xian --- China --- 431 km 
10 --- Dar Al Awadi --- Kuwait City --- Kuwait --- 431 km
11 --- Tour du Credit Lyonnais --- Lyon --- France --- 393 km
12 --- Gran Hotel Bali --- Benidorm --- Spain --- 371 km
13 --- Metropolitan Tower --- Little Rock --- USA --- 364 km
14 --- Yuda World Trade Center --- Zhengzhou --- China --- 361 km
15 --- Rio Sul Center --- Rio de Janeiro --- Brazil --- 360 km
16 --- Lotte Hotel Busan --- Busan --- South Korea --- 315 km
17 --- Torre De Cali --- Cali --- Colombia --- 301 km
18 --- Menara KOMTAR --- Penang Island --- Malaysia --- 292 km
19 --- Miyazaki Phoenix Hotel Ocean 45 --- Miyazaki --- Japan --- 287 km
20 --- Minxing Financial Tower --- Chengdu --- China --- 266 km

Here is the list of the 200 loneliest skyscrapers

Note: This calculation takes only buildings into account, which are at least 500 ft tall without spires or elevator boxes. So a skyscraper may be considered as "lonely", although there may be a 499 ft building right next to it.


----------



## kix111

yes lol the vero center in auckland, the toilet building ^_^


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, Turning Torso does feel a bit lonely out there!


----------



## Sony Sjklw

hkskyline said:


> Yes, Turning Torso does feel a bit lonely out there!


^^
I think one skyscrapers can invite another skyscrapers.


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant

frankly the vero centre has many towers around it over 400 feet so it is not at all lonely

there are at least 10 buildings of virtually the same height and a new 63 floor residential tower has been approved so the already high auckland skyline will get a boost

auckland buildings are mostly 20-35 story's and vero is up at 42, the nearby metropolis has 38 floors and there is another 38 floor tower nearby

vero has the rounded 'halo' on top


----------



## buildmilehightower

its gotta be taipei 101, tallest constructed skyscraper with nearly no other supertalls or even skyscrapers in its sights.



















no friends.


----------



## oriental_horizon

at least those skyscrapers with no other comparable skyscrapers get a full 360 degree view of the area  good for tourism.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Twipsy said:


> With the coordinates of (almost) all skyscrapers over 500 ft (without spires and stuff) and a simple distance formula I calculated the distances from every skyscraper to every other. With that data it was quite easy to find out the "loneliest" skyscrapers in the world.
> 
> This list shows the 20 loneliest skyscrapers with the distance to the next skyscraper:
> 
> 1 --- Vero Centre --- Auckland --- New Zealand --- 2159 km
> 2 --- Fortune Plaza --- Ürümqi --- China --- 864 km
> 3 --- JW Marriott Hotel --- Almaty --- Kazakhstan --- 864 km
> 4 --- JR Tower --- Sapporo --- Japan --- 769 km
> 5 --- Turning Torso --- Malmö --- Sweden --- 645 km
> 6 --- Torre Dataflux --- San Pedro Garza Garcia --- Mexico --- 574 km
> 7 --- Millennium Tower --- Vienna --- Austria --- 552 km
> 8 --- Diwang International Commerce Center --- Nanning --- China --- 487 km
> 9 --- Xi´an Telecommunications Hinge Center --- Xian --- China --- 431 km
> 10 --- Dar Al Awadi --- Kuwait City --- Kuwait --- 431 km
> 11 --- Tour du Credit Lyonnais --- Lyon --- France --- 393 km
> 12 --- Gran Hotel Bali --- Benidorm --- Spain --- 371 km
> 13 --- Metropolitan Tower --- Little Rock --- USA --- 364 km
> 14 --- Yuda World Trade Center --- Zhengzhou --- China --- 361 km
> 15 --- Rio Sul Center --- Rio de Janeiro --- Brazil --- 360 km
> *16 --- Lotte Hotel Busan --- Busan --- South Korea --- 315 km*
> 17 --- Torre De Cali --- Cali --- Colombia --- 301 km
> 18 --- Menara KOMTAR --- Penang Island --- Malaysia --- 292 km
> 19 --- Miyazaki Phoenix Hotel Ocean 45 --- Miyazaki --- Japan --- 287 km
> 20 --- Minxing Financial Tower --- Chengdu --- China --- 266 km
> 
> Here is the list of the 200 loneliest skyscrapers
> 
> Note: This calculation takes only buildings into account, which are at least 500 ft tall without spires or elevator boxes. So a skyscraper may be considered as "lonely", although there may be a 499 ft building right next to it.



I think this list is quite outdated 
Because No 16 Busan Lotte Hotel has already lots of her brothers and sisters.
Never be lonely.....


----------



## Twipsy

Those buildings are all under 500ft, but in fact there are some other buildings over 500ft in Busan. The eight residential towers of "The Sharp Centum Park" all exceed 500ft. The only problem is, that they can´t been seen at Google Earth, because they are covered under a big cloud. So I was not able to find out their coordinates and therefore they do not appear in that list, that was rendered automatically. 

The Vero Centre is really lonely, if you only count buildings over 500ft. All the other buildings (I did not count the Sky Tower) are under 500ft. The "Metropolis Apartments" are only taller than 500ft if you count the 50ft spire, but I do not count spires on my website. So for someone like me, who ignores buildings under 500ft, the Vero Centre is really lonely.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Twipsy said:


> Those buildings are all under 500ft, but in fact there are some other buildings over 500ft in Busan. The eight residential towers of "The Sharp Centum Park" all exceed 500ft. The only problem is, that they can´t been seen at Google Earth, because they are covered under a big cloud. So I was not able to find out their coordinates and therefore they do not appear in that list, that was rendered automatically.


Thank you for answering.
But Busan Lotter Hotel's nearest friend is Tower Vert-Vill, which is lotated within 100-200m.
Tower Vert-Vill is 165m tall (over 500ft)
As Lotter Hotel is 173m tall, there is a 8m disparity between two. 
In this pic, Tower Ver-Vill is shown on the rigjt side while Lotte Hotel is in the middle(this pic taken 2006), 









The Sharp Centum park are far away from Busan Lotte Hotel(There are also much taller ones than sharp Centem Park)
These are the Sharp Centeum Park and her new taller sisters, Centum Star(210m)


----------



## Twipsy

I have not found Tower Vert-Vill on Emporis (where I take my data from). It seems they have not listed it or they have listed it under a different name. Maybe you have found a tower we do not have listed on Emporis yet. Is it already completed?

Centum Star seems to be "Centum Fiesta Towers" on Emporis. They are still under construction, but I think I can add them at the next update, as they are complete from the outside. I found the skyscrapers in Centum City on Yahoo Maps now, so I could make a screen shot and create an overlay for Google Earth to find out the coordinates, once I have found out which tower has which number. That´s a lot of work though, but I have to do it sooner or later.


----------



## Scba

What about those godawful ones in Albany, NY?


----------



## Twipsy

There is only one building over 500ft, the Erastus Corning Tower.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Twipsy said:


> I have not found Tower Vert-Vill on Emporis (where I take my data from). It seems they have not listed it or they have listed it under a different name. Maybe you have found a tower we do not have listed on Emporis yet. Is it already completed?.


Emporis is not accurate at all.
It is just incomplete data.
For example, all buildings of Busan(most of them are over 500ft) in these pictures are not listed.
and Tower Vert-Vill is completed a long ago.
























Twipsy said:


> Centum Star seems to be "Centum Fiesta Towers" on Emporis. They are still under construction, but I think I can add them at the next update, as they are complete from the outside. I found the skyscrapers in Centum City on Yahoo Maps now, so I could make a screen shot and create an overlay for Google Earth to find out the coordinates, once I have found out which tower has which number. That´s a lot of work though, but I have to do it sooner or later.


Centum Star is not Centum Fiesta.
Centum Star is NOT listed on emporis. you can't find these towers from there

Anyway, I admire your such a nice work.
It is so great!


----------



## skyscrapercity

How about these towers?
The first one is SAMSUNG R&D center tower(187m) in Suwon, South Korea.
This tower is the one and only over 500ft in Suwon right now.
And there is no other towers over 500ft around Suwon city at all.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Hotel Bali lonely? :crazy:


----------



## webeagle12

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## philadweller

Is that thing in Pyongyang ever going to be completed? It is such a terrible eyesore and I would have to move away if I lived there just because it is such a bad thing for urban pride.


----------



## philadweller

The skyscraper in Queens place of my birth is quite lonely and wants to move to Midtown Manhattan.


----------



## skyscrapercity

The second one is Acro Tower(175m) in Anyang, South Korea.
This tower is also the only one building over 500ft right now.
There is no city with a building over 500ft near Anyang.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

What about Torre Agbar in Barcelona?


----------



## skyscrapercity

TohrAlkimista said:


> What about Torre Agbar in Barcelona?


Torre Agbar is such a cool building.
But her height is only 144.44 m (473.88 ft) if I am right
It is under 500ft.........too low.....sorry

one more thing, 
are there some coordinate buildings in Barcelona, Hotel Arts Barcelona(154m) and Torre Mapfre(154m)?


----------



## Twipsy

@skyscrapercity: In most Asian countries we need many more editors at Emporis. At the moment there is not a single active editor for South Korea. There was one editor who added more than 2,000 highrises in South Korea, but he is not active anymore. So we really need some local people from South Korea. If you are interested, please apply here:
https://community.emporis.com/pu/jo/ap/?lng=3&editor
You could really help putting Busan and other South Korean cities on the "skyscraper map" and if you take good photos, you can even earn some money (at the moment $120 for every sold photo).

@philadweller: Yes, the Citibank is 2.06 km from the next skyscraper. So it´s quite lonely (the 112th loneliest in the world), as most skyscrapers are part of a greater cluster. There is one even lonelier building in New York though: One Hanson Place in Brooklyn. It´s 3.2 kilometres (so about two miles) from the next building over 500ft.

@Pavlemadrid: Hotel Bali is the only building over 500ft in Benidorm, if you do not count the spire of Torre Lugano. So it´s "lonely" as far as skyscrapers are concerned.


----------



## charmedone

i dont know if this one can count but the tokyo tower is kinda loney as well


----------



## Jim856796

^^ When I was little, I thought of Tokyo Tower as an Eiffel Tower wannabe, even at the time of its completion and the first decade of its life.


----------



## charmedone

Jim856796 said:


> ^^ When I was little, I thought of Tokyo Tower as an Eiffel Tower wannabe, even at the time of its completion and the first decade of its life.


call me crazy but i think its nicer then the eiffel tower 

anyways heres anouther one from Albany ny the empire sate plaza


----------



## Chengkit88

What bout Telekom Tower in Kual Lumpur?


----------



## logorithm

^^ *Menara Telekom* was ranked the 89th loneliest, with the next skyscraper at 3.06km away. 


*Menara Komtar* in Penang was ranked the 18th loneliest. The next skyscraper was some 292km away? Really? I kinda doubt this.


----------



## Barriga-Verde

*15 --- Rio Sul Center --- Rio de Janeiro --- Brazil --- 360 km*

I don't think so


----------



## AMS guy

Tour Montparnasse in Paris looks like the loneliest tower in the world.


----------



## Assemblage23

^^Indeed, I can't think of a lonelier one!!!


----------



## Jorge M

LBlumenau said:


> *15 --- Rio Sul Center --- Rio de Janeiro --- Brazil --- 360 km*
> 
> I don't think so


Rio Sul Center isn't anywhere near these pictures.
But even so, I don't think it's that lonely either.


----------



## aleko

Cali COlombia


----------



## skydive

webeagle12 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


that was the 1st thing that came to mind when i saw the title of the topic


----------



## Remra

My vote goes to Tour Montparnasse, I don't think anyone can find any pics to disprove this.


----------



## Minato ku

Like this one. (zoomed I admit)









There is 7.35 km between Tour Montparnasse and the closest 150m+ skyscraper.
Tour Montparnasse is the 54th loneliest skyscraper in the world.

Anyway data in this site are wrong, the cloest skyscraper is not Tour Gan but tour Axa (154m, soon 225m without spire)


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

torre cnci (dataflux) taken by me


----------



## Twipsy

@Minato ku: Oh, I just found out how that mistake happened. I only listed buildings that are completed at the moment. So Tour AXA slipped through my net, as I did not think about buildings that once were completed and then became under construction again.

@LBlumenau: Although Rio has about 50 buildings over 100 metres, only Rio Sul Center is over 500ft. The next skyscraper over 500ft is in São Paulo. 

@logorithm: Menara Komtar is the only building over 500ft in Penang Island. The next one is in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Mpol

I always thought Perth was pretty lonely.


----------



## Dhakaiya

Interesting thread but imo Tour Montparnasse in Paris grabs the cake!


----------



## l'eau

crowne plaza, izmir


----------



## Ingenioren

It doesn't get lonelier than this... No other tall buildings at all near 200m Turning Torsoe, Malmö, Sweden:


----------



## Anberlin

AMS guy said:


> Tour Montparnasse in Paris looks like the loneliest tower in the world.


LMAO. It's so out of it.


----------



## Joy Machine

^^LOL yeah it is. Its so different in every aspect of it's surroundings :lol:


----------



## Big Texan

Chase Tower in Amarillo Texas


----------



## Major Deegan

Twipsy said:


> 3 --- JW Marriott Hotel --- Almaty --- Kazakhstan --- 864 km


Uploaded on August 9, 2008 by *Aygocious*(clickable)



by Botfm 









*
Manchester Beetham Tower *
Uploaded on August 9, 2008 by *Aygocious*


----------



## Ramses

..


----------



## WeimieLvr

The Mansion on Peachtree is listed at #55...doesn't look very lonely to me.
Far right, 2nd tallest in this photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xpkranger/2424701770/


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

Ingenioren said:


> It doesn't get lonelier than this... No other tall buildings at all near 200m Turning Torsoe, Malmö, Sweden:


yeah, no kiddin'......lol. looks *SOOO* alone....


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

i wanna' vote for that tower in jersey city, but it's not secluded enough.......


----------



## Skyscrapers 2009

You mean 30 Hudson? Well, not as lonely because Manhattan is across the river, but perhaps if Jersey City was 50-60 miles away from Manhattan, I suppose so considering it's not in the cluster of skyscrapers to the right.


----------



## genkie456

tour du midi, brussels


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Kasikorn Bank, Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## antovador

For me a lonely skyscraper if not really about distancies but more about his skyline like Tour Montparnasse in Paris or Taipei 101 in Taipei


----------



## steve0

Hope they would never be lonely.....


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

Skyscrapers 2008 said:


> You mean 30 Hudson? Well, not as lonely because Manhattan is across the river, but perhaps if Jersey City was 50-60 miles away from Manhattan, I suppose so considering it's not in the cluster of skyscrapers to the right.


yeah, you're right. i guess it appears lonely when you're on the NY side looking west. it just seems stuck in the middle of no where from the pics i've ever seen of it...


----------



## charmedone

this has got to be the loneliest sky scraper in the USA the willams tower in Houston over 901 feet tall and not a single skyscraper near it


----------



## Sentient Seas

I say the Tapei 101 wins. Atleast it did before the tower they just built next to it.


----------



## l'eau

i think petronas towers too very lonely.


----------



## el casanovas

TohrAlkimista said:


> What about Torre Agbar in Barcelona?


Doesn't qualify as "skyscraper", I guess, but there's lots of buildings around 80-100 metres nearby.

However, the Torre Colom IS very lonely. And ugly.


----------



## had94zz

I cannot find a better pic,:lol:
But, this Da Vinci Tower looks so out of place..
The only "European Wannabe" tower in Jakarta, (Except an Old European Jakarta Cathedral or so)
XD
This tower has received many complaints,


----------



## aleochi

Twipsy said:


> This list shows the 20 loneliest skyscrapers with the distance to the next skyscraper:
> 
> 1 --- Vero Centre --- Auckland --- New Zealand --- 2159 km
> 2 --- Fortune Plaza --- Ürümqi --- China --- 864 km
> 3 --- JW Marriott Hotel --- Almaty --- Kazakhstan --- 864 km
> 4 --- JR Tower --- Sapporo --- Japan --- 769 km
> 5 --- Turning Torso --- Malmö --- Sweden --- 645 km
> 6 --- Torre Dataflux --- San Pedro Garza Garcia --- Mexico --- 574 km
> 7 --- Millennium Tower --- Vienna --- Austria --- 552 km
> 8 --- Diwang International Commerce Center --- Nanning --- China --- 487 km
> 9 --- Xi´an Telecommunications Hinge Center --- Xian --- China --- 431 km
> 10 --- Dar Al Awadi --- Kuwait City --- Kuwait --- 431 km
> 11 --- Tour du Credit Lyonnais --- Lyon --- France --- 393 km
> 12 --- Gran Hotel Bali --- Benidorm --- Spain --- 371 km
> 13 --- Metropolitan Tower --- Little Rock --- USA --- 364 km
> 14 --- Yuda World Trade Center --- Zhengzhou --- China --- 361 km
> *15 --- Rio Sul Center --- Rio de Janeiro --- Brazil --- 360 km*
> 16 --- Lotte Hotel Busan --- Busan --- South Korea --- 315 km
> 17 --- Torre De Cali --- Cali --- Colombia --- 301 km
> 18 --- Menara KOMTAR --- Penang Island --- Malaysia --- 292 km
> 19 --- Miyazaki Phoenix Hotel Ocean 45 --- Miyazaki --- Japan --- 287 km
> 20 --- Minxing Financial Tower --- Chengdu --- China --- 266 km


here is the Rio Sul Center, is the frist skyscraper on the left side









But, there's a project for a new tower on the left of Rio Sul Tower:









He will never be alone again! :lol:


----------



## pierretoulouse

Tour de bretagne in Nantes (France) is quite lonely, it is 144m and the other tallest building in the city is only 80m but not near to the "skyscraper" at all.



La tour du credit Lyonnais (165m) in Lyon (France) also looks very lonely even if two other towers in la part dieu are over 80m, but this tower is getting somme neighbours, tour oxygen 117m and tour incity 200m.


----------



## masterpaul

This tower in Parnitha is in the middle of nowhere


----------



## dösanhoro

Tv towers may not qualify as skyscrapers but it they do they would fit perfectly. High and usually the highest thing in the vicinity.

Berlin , Riga for example

Some churches are also the highest thing around and really stick out from some European cities.


----------



## Onur

masterpaul said:


> http://i33.tinypic.com/352i35u.jpg
> 
> This tower in Parnitha is in the middle of nowhere


Simple TV Tower it is.

In TR;
Mersin Tower;









Seljuk Tower;


----------



## icracked

Taipei 101


----------



## diz

Cebu's newest high rise is pretty lonely right now. But it promises to invite friends soon!

Crown Regency Hotel, Cebu


----------



## gabrielbabb

Next to Torre Altus in Mexico City (195m) there are just many rich homes, and some little highrises


----------



## ImBoredNow

Taipei 101 wins the Race for me.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

pierretoulouse said:


>


great choices!!!kay:


----------



## India101

I dont know where this building is but i think its somewhere in Asia and its looks really lonely to me.


----------



## logorithm

The Tun Mustapha Tower, formerly known as The Sabah Foundation Building in Sabah, Malaysia, has gotta be the loneliest skyscraper by far. 










Picture credits to *Alexs Azlan*.


----------



## Donkie

very interesting thread :cheers:


----------



## skyscraper100

taipei 101


----------



## tangylackey

You're right, Taipei is the loneliest, everything around it seems like at least 8-10 times shorter than taipei 101. Wow I love that pic tho.


----------



## backupcoolm3n

logorithm said:


> The Tun Mustapha Tower, formerly known as The Sabah Foundation Building in Sabah, Malaysia, has gotta be the loneliest skyscraper by far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture credits to *Alexs Azlan*.


haha that is just weird:lol:


----------



## Benonie

genkie456 said:


> tour du midi, brussels


Indeed: it's the only skyscraper in that part of the city. And the highest in Brussels.


----------



## majkelX

Ingenioren said:


> It doesn't get lonelier than this... No other tall buildings at all near 200m Turning Torsoe, Malmö, Sweden:



THIS IS THE WINNER!!!:banana:


----------



## kuzmiak

Sea Towers ( 142m, 116m ) in Gdynia Poland, 350km from Warsaw


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Beetham Tower, Manchester - pretty much the only skyscraper of note in the city at the moment. Pretty lonely, I'd say.


----------



## pierretoulouse

Jizzy said:


> 1 canada square
> the gherkin and tower 42
> 
> london cannot get it right when it comes to the 'scrapers. yet its considered a world leader. how?


hmm 1canada square is not lonely at all and as for the gherkin and tower 42 when you see them in real they do not look lonely, there's quite a few highrises around. IMO the city's skyline looks better than canary whorf, when you get near it on a train it looks awsome.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Canada Square definitely isn't lonely - not only has it got two other 200m towers on its back doorstep, but it's also the centrepiece of a rapidly growing cluster. Meanwhile, in the City, Tower 42 is a little bit isolated compared to the Gherkin which has Willis, St Helens and Lloyds right next to it, but again, they are both part of a rapidly growing cluster. If you want a lonely London tower, I'd probably say the Broadgate Tower.


----------



## Fábio_Braga

Turning Torso and Taipei 101 :yes:


----------



## Ramses

..


----------



## Major Deegan

Antei office complex in Yekaterinburg, Russia towers over the city at 50 stories/188m: 









by [email protected]








by Medoed









by Slay









by Medoed


----------



## RiffRaff

> Originally Posted by Jizzy View Post
> 1 canada square
> 
> london cannot get it right when it comes to the 'scrapers. yet its considered a world leader. how?


Hmmm...doesnt look lonely to me.....










*Somebody needs to open their eyes*...hno:


----------



## T3amgeist

Travemünde has a lonely one too.









But the winner is Tuning Torso in my opinion, seen it in real, looks so alone.


----------



## ()_T

The Lonelist Supertall Tower in the U.S.A, Williams Tower in Houston.







----------->















Flickr Bill Barfield
__________
This tower can see anyone, anywhere in Houston ​














Flickr Rebervation


----------



## nazrey

logorithm said:


> ^^ *Menara Telekom* was ranked the 89th loneliest, with the next skyscraper at 3.06km away.
> 
> 
> *Menara Komtar* in Penang was ranked the 18th loneliest. The next skyscraper was some 292km away? Really? I kinda doubt this.


by sierra2u


----------



## Fakroef

I think the loneliest skyscraper is the Burj Al Arab! its so impressive because its only building in the horizon!


----------



## NYCD

The CitiGroup tower in Queens, NYC is quite lonely. It has friends across the river in Manhattan, but nothing of its size around it.


----------



## Shezan

that countryside japanese one is crazy !!! :nuts:


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda

Westpoint, Tilburg. 142m - 47 flrs


----------



## LoveAgent.

"The Skeleton" Cracow (Poland) 
Construction of the skeleton was terminated due to the crisis of 1979. 



















For over thirty years Cracow's panorama has been "decorated" by an unfinished structure of a high-raise dubbed "Skeleton" and called "TreiMorfa" by the new owner.
The 90 meters high building located in Mogliskie Roundabout area, in the Old Town neighbourhood, has been a cause for non-stop controversy.
Its been falling into disrepair never reaching its architectural glitter. Due to new owner intentions considering its standing in the landscape, urban and
architectural aspect could decide of its future a grat deal. In the meanwhile the city changes in size and hight. The landscape and the urban contexzt changes.
Perhaps the city needs its presence. It could have a possitive effect on the city's contemporary siluette and the "TreiMorfa" tower emmerget through metamorphosis
would become a tastefull signpost for an observer looking for the city "heart" in Cracow's skyline.

New project


----------



## KiwiGuy

I've got a pic taken from the Eifel Tower to back up the Tour Montpanarsse as being probably the lonliest in Paris.










I think it is because the Tour is one of the very few large modern skyskrapers outside the La Defense area.


----------



## Uaarkson

Chrysler Headquarters, Auburn Hills, MI


----------



## kalt

Hammon's Tower - Springfield, MO. Hopefully it will have a new neighbor provided the new Hammons project goes through.


----------



## ..Polkator..

Chase tower in Mcallen, Tx


----------



## buho

Four towers, but four lonley towers in fact... by the moment. CTBA in Madrid.


----------



## Concrete Stereo

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Beetham Tower, Manchester - pretty much the only skyscraper of note in the city at the moment. Pretty lonely, I'd say.


on these pictures it seems nice actually ... how does it look in reality?


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda

This one is lonely :lol:




































:banana:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

badman814 said:


> Country side in Japan


Lol... this wins


----------



## Benonie

Imperfect Ending said:


> Lol... this wins


No doubt about that!


----------



## Benonie

Boom, a little town (16.000 inhabitants) near Antwerp, has got one highrise building.
A tower designed by the Belgian modernist Reanaat Braem. The tower has been renovated recently.

(pics Meurisse)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Riviera Hotel, Kazan

but after 4-5 years there are will grow up CBD with many highrises


----------



## Elvenking

Sea Towers in Gdynia, Poland  Pretty lonely but in few years it will change.


----------



## tolgafiratoglu

Taipei is very very very lonely. But I think it's very beautiful. 

Also the reason for its loneliness can be, that area is very frequent for earthquakes and strong storms...which shows the success of the structure I think.


----------



## Mike____

The South Tower (Zuidertoren) in Brussels, Belgium is pretty lonely


----------



## Elvenking

tolgafiratoglu said:


> Taipei is very very very lonely. But I think it's very beautiful.
> 
> Also the reason for its loneliness can be, that area is very frequent for earthquakes and strong storms...which shows the success of the structure I think.


Simmilar things can be said about Sea Towers, they're built on artifficially made ground, where 80 years ago was sea. Current location of this skyscraper is a dozen or so meters from original seashore  + We also have strong winds, usually in autumn so it's really piece of nice work with this building to endure such conditions ;]

Height is 141,6m, it's for now the only building in Gdynia over 55m.


----------



## Benonie

Elvenking said:


> Sea Towers in Gdynia, Poland  Pretty lonely but in few years it will change.


I visited Gdynia 2 years ago when the tower was under construction.
I must say I like the final result. Nice tower!


----------



## deq

Probably the most solitary skyskraper in the world: Lonely Torso in Malmö, Sweden


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Ladies & gentelmen, we have a winner


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda

I agree


----------



## daneo

nah, and the japan one?


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ eeeeee... sorry, two winners


----------



## daneo




----------



## buho

It's better to be alone than to be in bad company


----------



## aleko

Here it is La torre de Cali:


----------



## 2206

logorithm said:


> The* Tun Mustapha Tower*, formerly known as The Sabah Foundation Building in Sabah, Malaysia, has gotta be the loneliest skyscraper by far.


by losp









by Fisorn


----------



## Cadillac

Citi tower in Queens NY or Taipei 101, Taiwan


----------



## Cyrus

*Tehran International Tower* is the only over 500 ft multi-storey tower in Iran:


----------



## ChitownCity

Cadillac said:


> Citi tower in Queens NY or Taipei 101, Taiwan


Yea I hope they start building a mini skyline over there in Queens because that building just looks so out of place by its self


----------



## Cadillac

It's so true. What's the deal with that? It must have a great view of Manhattan with nothing in the way


----------



## Turbosnail

Someone mentioned Taipei 101 but it only looks lonely because it's so damn huge compared to what else is around it..


----------



## Mike____

does someone knows where that building in tokyo is location or the name of it


----------



## Eastern37

^^ the Tokyo Sky Tree?

Don't know if this one can be counted because it is still U/C


----------



## Mike____

^^ I mean that building few pages back


----------



## Black Stone

this lonely skyscraper is like a flower in the desert


----------



## KillerZavatar

Eastern37 said:


> ^^ the Tokyo Sky Tree?
> 
> Don't know if this one can be counted because it is still U/C


i would count it, same for fernsehturm in berlin though


----------



## gabrielbabb

Residential Altus Tower in western Mexico city 197m


----------



## Shezan

Imperfect Ending said:


> Lol... this wins


:lol: :yes:


----------



## Apoc89

Not sure if it counts due to being a TV tower, but the Emley Moor Tower in the Northern English countryside is up there...










One Canada Square in London was also pretty lonely for a while after it was first built, not any more though.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Tour Montparnasse or Taipei 101.


----------



## 6y 4 ever

"The Kingdom Tower"in Riyadh ,saudi arabia



















Twin Center in Casablanca,Morocco



















panoramio.com
tallest-buildings.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't think a skyscraper can get any more lonely than this! :lol:
Toralla Tower in Vigo, Spain


----------



## Los Earth

Anyone thought of Ryugyong hotel?


----------



## hseugut

Shard !


----------



## JorelSCS

*TORRE DUO - SANTA CRUZ BOLIVIA*


----------



## Kopacz

No Sky Tower from Wrocław (Poland) yet ?










Taken from the polish thread.


----------



## 970467

Elektrostal Radio Tower near Moscow.
Hope this one counts.


I'm so lonely.....:lol:



Or this one somewhere "near" to Zotino.









http://www.google.de/imgres?q=zotino+tall+tower+observatory&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&biw=1600&bih=799&tbm=isch&tbnid=DN45-vI4KhHsDM:&imgrefurl=http://www.zottoproject.org/gallery.html&docid=idhon0fAanvN_M&imgurl=http://www.zottoproject.org/gallery/IMG_12577_Turm_Heli_Michael.jpg&w=512&h=342&ei=pGT9T8W4AYzOsgbn8unLBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=749&vpy=311&dur=407&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=187&ty=118&sig=100708736041959088761&page=1&tbnh=132&tbnw=205&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0,i:106


----------



## thedancingqueen

skyscrapercity her pictures are spectacular!


----------



## 970467

^^The Tokyo Sky Tree also isn't a real skyscraper if I understand you correctly.


----------



## eddie88

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> torre cnci (dataflux) taken by me


That looks a lot like 60 wall st


----------



## Torch

In the center of Jena, Germany there is the 159 m high Intershop Tower (aka JenTower).


----------



## CxIxMaN

http://www.paris-photos.org/photos/eiffel-tower_14.jpg
The most beautiful lonely tower!!


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Taipei 101- Massive and alone.


----------



## Mike____

KBC-Arteveldetoren in Ghent, Belgium. 

















(Pics by Puinkabouter)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I like that one.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

When One Atlantic Plaza (820 feet) in Midtown Atlanta was built in 1986, it was really lonely.








But today he has some neighbors (farthest on right):








Everything to the right of the golden-topped building is Midtown.


----------



## PowerOfLondon

i think the shard is rather alone jealous of the scrapers across the river


----------



## Kristian_KG




----------



## moon993

The top 3 tallest buildings in the world seem to dwarf it neighbours, coincidence?


----------



## Neungz

Napalai Place, Hat Yai, Thailand


----------



## JmSepe

badman814 said:


> Country side in Japan


I don't care how much those other buildings dwarf the others for this one is simple the loneliest! Ahhaha  :lol::lol:


----------



## ukiyo

^ lol I wonder where that is


----------



## Mike____

^^ That tower is in Kaminoyama.


----------



## ukiyo

^ Thanks, so it's this one: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/スカイタワー41

134m basically in the middle of nowhere :laugh:


----------



## Momo1435

That town has a population of just 32,990. It must have been some mayor with a crazy idea to build such a tower o the outskirts of his town. 



Japan has more lonely towers.

The Rinku Gate Tower (256m) at the landside of the Osaka Kansai Airport. 


Kansai International Airport (KIX) Runway - View Of Rinku Town - Osaka, Japan by glazaro, on Flickr


----------



## No Change No Future

Manitopiaaa said:


> Panama City's center is more packed than New York's for sure. I think the only other places with the same density are Chinese cities like Hong Kong, Shanghai, Shenzhen and Guangzhou but that's it. Dubai is packed around one highway but that's it


LOL what a ridiculous exaggeration. Panama City has a nice skyline but it's still a tiny, tiny city, both in terms of density and land extension when compared to any huge metropolis of the world. I think you have a skewed perception of it.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Manhattan's population including tourists and workers is 5.2 million in under 23 square miles. That's an average of over 226,000 people per square mile. In areas like Times Square or the Financial District, that could easily exceed 500,000 and possibly even 750,000 people per square mile at times.


----------



## ZZ-II

one of the loneliest towers in the world is probably the Rinku Gate Tower in Izumisano:


----------



## BelgiumKanarie

Strata, London


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Messeturm, Basel, Switzerland


----------



## Eric Offereins

BelgiumKanarie said:


> Strata, London


Good example. At least it's a great design, now it is very well visible from all around.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I think Pearl River City Tower should get it.


----------



## marek2626

^^ beautiful


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Puppetgeneral said:


> I think Pearl River City Tower should get it.


That one's not lonely at all...


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Sorry, I thought the title was the 20 longest skyscrapers. sorry


----------



## basma gaber

sweet


----------



## hella good

Theres a residential/hotel tower in Travemunde. Its extremely lonely.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice! The apartments there must be worth a fortune for the views.


----------



## Spookvlieger




----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is the new building in Ghent, right?


----------



## Spookvlieger

It is yes. Completed early 2013. It's so lonely because it's very far from the city center of Ghent in the most southern suburbs. It will get company but when? 5years, 10 years from now Maybe.


----------



## MansoorBashir




----------



## la_parca

Juan Felipe Ibarra Complex - 105m - 75m








http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y517/delcelu/2014-10-04-2042_zpsb1c35c70.jpg








http://fotos.subefotos.com/02ede57f43cd3351f535d7f4277cf6a9o.jpg


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

AMS guy said:


> Tour Montparnasse in Paris looks like the loneliest tower in the world.


I agree with you . I love this tower.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Europa center, Ostend, residential, 1967, 35fl, 104m
This ugy piece of shit sticks out as in the rest of the city buildings can't be heigher than around 10 floors.


----------



## Nightsky

A Chicagoan said:


> *Turning Torso* (Malmo, Sweden)
> 
> Turning Torso, Malmö by amx566, on Flickr
> 
> I went there once. It was SO LONELY. All around it were cold, dull, modern apartments that looked like they should be somewhere more . . . Communist.


Was that wintertime? Because summertime this area is really continental with lots of people outside, bathing and sitting on outdoor restaurants. Wintertime this area is not nice.
We have other highrises, now a 30-storey "skyscraper" is u/c not very far from Turing Torso.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Nightsky said:


> Was that wintertime? Because summertime this area is really continental with lots of people outside, bathing and sitting on outdoor restaurants. Wintertime this area is not nice.
> We have other highrises, now a 30-storey "skyscraper" is u/c not very far from Turing Torso.


I was in Malmo in August 2017.

What's the new skyscraper U/C?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fukuoka Tower, Kyushu, Japan by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------

